# Kirottu se



## Aurora Australis

Just wondering, is "_Kirottu se" _an actual Finnish expression?


----------



## fennofiili

I would say it’s an actual Finnish expression much like “damned it” or “cursed it” is an actual English expression. It is possible to use a participle as an attribute of a pronoun, though it is somewhat unusual, and it is difficult to imagine use cases. But for example, when the pronoun “se” has been used to refer to some event or thing, using it as a subject in “Se aiheutti paljon kustannuksia”, someone might shout “Kirottu se!”


----------



## Aurora Australis

Thx fenno.  I noticed you used the word "cursed", instead of curse.  Would omitting a t (to "Kirotu se") turn it into "Curse it"?


----------



## fennofiili

Aurora Australis said:


> I noticed you used the word "cursed", instead of curse.



I did so because “kirottu” is a passive past participle of the verb “kirota” (to curse).



> Would omitting a t (to "Kirotu se") turn it into "Curse it"?



No. The imperative of “kirota” is “kiroa” (in 2nd person singular). But we do not use expressions like “Kiroa se” (or, rather, in the rare situations where such an expression would be used, it would be a real command or request to someone, asking him to curse it).

Rather, we would say just “Kirottu!” (or, using the partitive case, “Kirottua!”), using the participle as standalone, or use it as an attribute of a noun, e.g. “Kirottu vero!” (literally “Cursed tax!”, corresponding to “That damned tax!”) or, in plural, “Kirotut verot!”.


----------

